# Rapido Parts



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi All
Just arrived back in the UK and need a couple of plumbing bits for our Rapido, the one-way valve behind the outside shower froze up and split and when I went to drain the water tank on our arrival home the inline drain tap handle broke off.......quality Parts!
I rang Dunghills and they said I would have to purchase the complete exterior shower unit to get the valve but this must be rubbish as the valve is separate to the shower also their price for the inline tap was £40.00 I'm not mean but I don't like to be taken for an idiot either so I'm looking for part elsewhere.
Can anyone suggest where I might look to find the parts I'm after as I have searched the web with no as luck yet? I have tried CAK Tanks but can't see any inline taps or valves on there.
Hopefully
Gary


----------



## Bob_ed (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello Gary,

I've just bought an inline tap from these people - about 6 quid if I remember. Good range of stock but I don't know if they sell ordinary taps.

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Have a look at the following links to get an idea of cost outside of dealer network prices.
DRAIN TAP
EXTERNAL SHOWER COMPLETE UNIT LOCKABLE


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Is this compatible with your system?

>>Drain tap<<

Peter


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Bob_ed said:


> Hello Gary,
> 
> I've just bought an inline tap from these people - about 6 quid if I remember. Good range of stock but I don't know if they sell ordinary taps.
> 
> http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/


Hi Bob_ed
Can't see my tap on there but I've seen one which might do if I can't find the right one.
Thanks for reply
Gary


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> Have a look at the following links to get an idea of cost outside of dealer network prices.
> DRAIN TAP
> EXTERNAL SHOWER COMPLETE UNIT LOCKABLE


Hi Jean-Luc
The tap on that link would be the same as mine if it were a two way and not a three and the link to the shower unit is exactly the same as mine but, as I said, the one-way valve is in the pipe coming into the unit so I will have to find just the valve.
Thanks for the reply.
Gary


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Peter
Regrettably no it isn't as mine fits between 3/8" plastic piping, but thanks for trying.
Gary 
:wink:


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

greygit said:


> Jean-Luc said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at the following links to get an idea of cost outside of dealer network prices.
> ...


Gary, the tap is a two way, it is fitted in-line to the cold water pipe from the tank and when opened spills the water through the long outlet which goes through the floor and to which a length of pipe can be fitted if required.
BTW the main reason for my earlier post was to give you an idea of what you would pay if buying from a generic catalog as opposed to from a dealer for a marque, in your case a Rapido dealer


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Jean-Luc said:


> Gary, the tap is a two way, it is fitted in-line to the cold water pipe from the tank and when opened spills the water through the long outlet which goes through the floor and to which a length of pipe can be fitted if required.
> 
> Hi Jean-luc
> I removed the broken tap this morning and much to my surprise it is, more or less, the same as the one you sent from the German site i.e. a drain pipe going through the floor. I wish I had removed it earlier then I would have known but it's not a problem as I have converted the old one to a cord operated release.
> ...


----------

